# Bit for corner of plywood



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

I am looking for a bit to connect plywood together at a 90 degree angle like for a box. I do not want the edge of the plywood to show. I was looking at the miter bit but its to hard for my level right now. Any suggestion?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html
The lock miter bit will provide a more secure connection.
What project are you making.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

Here's just one more place to get one at the right price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-1-1-2-Dia-45-Lock-Miter-Router-Bit_W0QQitemZ140217615947QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-1-3-4-Dia-45-Lock-Miter-Router-Bit_W0QQitemZ140217908374QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Also you may not want to use the lock miter you may want to use this type below.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_chamf.html

HOW to use the lock miter bit
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/7049-how-videos.html

=====



rharveyva said:


> I am looking for a bit to connect plywood together at a 90 degree angle like for a box. I do not want the edge of the plywood to show. I was looking at the miter bit but its to hard for my level right now. Any suggestion?


----------



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

Mike I am trying to make a big box to hold a kitchen plastic trash can. I already messed up a 1/2 sheet of plywood practicing and ready to try something else.

I also broke the fine adjustment on my week old PC890. Needless to say i am heading to the store tonight to exchange.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

May I suggest you not use the lock miter bit on the plywood but use the T & G router bit set..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_tongue_groove.html

============

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-Slot-Tongue-Groove-Router-Bit-Set_W0QQitemZ130208715339QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1PC-1-2-Shank-Tongue-Groove-Assembly-Router-Bit_W0QQitemZ130208675977QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

===


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

rharveyva,

You could also just use plywood field panels, make a simple frame from solid stock, and plow a 1/4 inch groove to hold the plywood. Then you could soften the solid stock with a roundover or a chamfer bit, leaving no exposed plywood edges, or even end grain.

I hope the idea I'm trying to describe is clear.....


----------

